
A Vision of Students Today - alaskamiller
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGCJ46vyR9o
======
dangph
That all seemed _terribly important_ , but I'm not sure what the message was.

~~~
timr
The cynic in me says that there are two:

1) A certain professor at Kansas State saw YouTube and Google Docs, and
thought "tenure".

2) Wireless internet access should be disabled by default in lecture halls.

~~~
cowmoo
I second the second point. It seems somethings change and somethings never
change - high school was Xanga and AIM, Colllege is now facebook.

~~~
timr
Heh. When I went to college, it was an incredible novelty to even _see_ a
laptop in a lecture hall.

We took notes on paper. I feel like a relic.

